# Date an Iver Johnson



## pnfkwfl (Sep 28, 2008)

I am trying to date an Iver Johnson.  The serial number is 432938.  Any and all help is desired.

Anyone have a catalog for the Truss IJ's?  

I know the wheelset, seat, grips and pedals are not proper.

Thanks in advance,

KW Scott


----------



## pelletman (Sep 28, 2008)

Bill Smith is the only guy I know who knows how to do that


----------



## pnfkwfl (Oct 2, 2008)

I thought there was a list of IJ serial numbers that had a date list associated with them.  Am I way off base on this?


----------



## militarymonark (Oct 3, 2008)

go to daves vintage bikes (google search) and you can look on the data base this bike is on the data base a few times and I think its called a truss frame


----------



## pelletman (Oct 3, 2008)

The only list I know of is the one Bill Smith has put together over the years, I don't know exactly how he has compiled it, but he has and he doesn't give it up, but if you email him he'll tell you the year.  He told me 453047 is 1927 plus or minus a year.  So you are probably a couple years before that.  It is a nice bike you have there.  I like the lines


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Oct 8, 2008)

Not sure on the year, but that's an awesome looking bike! I wouldn't change a thing!  ~Adam


----------



## pnfkwfl (Oct 13, 2008)

pelletman said:


> The only list I know of is the one Bill Smith has put together over the years, I don't know exactly how he has compiled it, but he has and he doesn't give it up, but if you email him he'll tell you the year.  He told me 453047 is 1927 plus or minus a year.  So you are probably a couple years before that.  It is a nice bike you have there.  I like the lines




Thank you Dave... And everyone for the input.

KW Scott


----------



## pnfkwfl (Oct 13, 2008)

Ok SO...  If she is a 1926 to 1928 where do I find a catalog?


----------



## pelletman (Oct 14, 2008)

ask wheelmen librarian or ebay


----------



## Boardtrackfan (Nov 8, 2008)

*Iver Johnson catalog image*

From my 1935 Iver catalog.


----------



## pedal4416 (Feb 3, 2009)

the 1928-35 catalogues all seem to be the same. that bike that you just bought was my old bike, i used it as my daily rider and i have most of the original parts for it including the fenders. i just thought it was prettier as a track bike.


----------



## tailhole (Nov 6, 2013)

*Wow!!*



pnfkwfl said:


> I am trying to date an Iver Johnson.  The serial number is 432938.  Any and all help is desired.
> 
> Anyone have a catalog for the Truss IJ's?
> 
> ...




Just came across this old post, Wow!  That is a sweet looking Iver. Love the gear ratio, I get this thing will fly!


----------

